# finished display case



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well here it is needs a little sanding yet. Going for the glass this week. Going to use some shellac spray for the finish. Does look a little out of square going to do some fine tuning to get it squared.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Glenmore, nice looking case. What are you going to display in it? Best regards, Paul


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Paul going to put my uncle's pic into it and his metals from his service in Vietnam. Going to put green felt into it for the back ground. Have pics when it is completed. I'm just satisfying Harry's pic fetish.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Glenmore

Nice looking case, I think it was for your uncles medals. (the mind is aging  Is it going to be wall mounted or counter display. How was working with the Walnut?

Great job and pictures too   )


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John I'm going to make it a wall mount. But if he decides to make it a counter case it's alright by me. Walnut is really nice to work with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Coming along well Glenmore, are the plugs going to be made from the same wood or a contrasting colour? Don't you feel better now that you have posted those pictures? I wonder if you find like I do that whilst occupied making something, the pains temporally go, or at least diminish, if so, keep at it Glenmore.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

Nice display case,,,,, May I suggest a thing or two 

Hide the metal fasteners with some wooden plugs, a good rule of thumb to go by always hide the screws/nails/etc. they will in time turn black if you don't...metal is metal...
Also put in a rabbit on the back side to hold the back in place, same kind of rule always hide the side grain of wood when you can..  this is always true when it comes to plywood...



=======


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Some of my LED lights would look good lighting up the metal and felt!
Just Kidding.
Looking good glenmore! great job so far.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Glenmore
> 
> Nice display case,,,,, May I suggest a thing or two
> 
> ...



Yeah Bj I hear what you are saying. Going to plug the screw holes. The plywood will have some green felt on it with the pic and medals displayed. Got the glass cut for it this morning. 

Ultimatewoodworker I wouldn't put any LED lighting in. It wood make it to tacky to me if I did. Sorry no sale.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Glenmore, you are off and running. Glad to see the case taking shape. Didn't you tell me you have all the medals now? Keep the pics coming. Good work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good going Glen. Looking forward to seeing the finished product with all the goodies inside.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Well Glenmore, you are off and running. Glad to see the case taking shape. Didn't you tell me you have all the medals now? Keep the pics coming. Good work.


Well Dave thought I did and found that I'm missing another. Ordered it today and got the driver's insignia to add to it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Good going Glen. Looking forward to seeing the finished product with all the goodies inside.


So am I George so am I. Keep finding that I'm missing things but I'm glad to find out before the it is finished. Got the glass today and the felt is here. Now just waiting for the shelac and plug cutter to come to put the finishing touchs onto it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

Just to screw your day up, how do you plan on gluing the felt? LOL 

That ought to keep your creative juices working overtime tonight


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob said:


> Glenmore,
> 
> Just to screw your day up, how do you plan on gluing the felt? LOL
> 
> That ought to keep your creative juices working overtime tonight


I'm way ahead of you on that one Bob.  Got the felt with the adhesive backing on it sort of cheating.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

No, i was only kidding glenmore!
Jeff


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

unlimitedwoodworker said:


> No, i was only kidding glenmore!
> Jeff


That's okay Jeff. If I had a project that would call for LED lighting. I would order them from you. In fact got side tracked tonight making a dresser drawer. Damned mdf is for the birds couldn't get a screw to hold.  So I'm rebuilding the whole drawer using good old fashioned white pine.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Glen,

Looking good with that case.  Can't wait to see it finished.

Umm, your mdf prob... pending on how you're putting the screw in, you may want to pre drill the holes first. But, MDF is hard for screws to hold and nails too. Remember what it's made of. 

Take care my friend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What's been going on whilst I've been sleeping Glenmore, you appear to have been a busy lad, is that because I haven't been keeping you out of the shop by talking to you on skype? By the sound of it you've ordered a larger plug cutter.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Up dated pic of the display case. Doesn't have the felt in yet but the glass and finish is done.  Only thing is that I had to use oak plugs some dummy got the wrong plug cutter so I substuted. Have to get it done just thought of something my uncle shipped out 40 years ago this month.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Glen,

Looking really good there.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Glenmore

You are moving right along with the case, and I must say "looking good". The oak plugs do not look bad,,,, gives it a little contrast. Nothing wrong in my eyes.  

Looking good!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah Glenn,, that case is looking good, once ya get that felt in there,, it will really be a knock out,,, good job,, and good design.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

Those progress pictures should keep you in good graces with Harry 

When you were telling me about the oak plugs on Skype, I had them visualized as being a negative, but now that I actually see them, I think they are a positive to the project. You've done good on this one... keep it up and that is going to be the masterpiece you are shooting for.

Nice job!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job on your display case. I like the finish. Well done.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys yes I'm very satisfied with this project. Nancy is eyeballing it and sorta said she wants one. But it won't be in oak.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Glenmore.

The pics, to me, make it look large. What are the dimensions?

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore this case meets with my approval and I'm sure your Uncle Jim will love it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" Those progress pictures should keep you in good graces with Harry"

'fraid not Bob, I only settle for sharp pictures, I think Glenmore took those blurred ones just to bug me!


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful job, Glenmore. You never cease to amaze me with your talents. I was hoping to see the pictures of how you turned that on your lathe? You're always trying to get me to start turning. Show me how you did that. Hahaha

Neal


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

oldnewbie said:


> Beautiful job, Glenmore. You never cease to amaze me with your talents. I was hoping to see the pictures of how you turned that on your lathe? You're always trying to get me to start turning. Show me how you did that. Hahaha
> 
> Neal


Thanks Neal yes it was a hassle trying to mount this piece into the lathe but it is a lovely out come. Still waiting on the medals I order the bar that holds the ribbons even got a coin with the veitnam pointman on it so I'll see if I add it into it or not.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well here is the finished product. Hope you like it I really enjoyed making this for my Uncle can't wait to see his face when I give it to him.  Can't give him a bill for this he paid a real price serving are country and I did it because I love him and I'm very proud of him.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Glenmore. I'm sure your Uncle will enjoy it.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Glenmore

You have done an excellent job on the case. "Yes sir" 

I am sure your uncle will be as proud of the box, as you are of him. Your pride shows up in the finished product.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Glenmore,

You're right about the price....he's already paid it and then some I'm sure.

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great work, Glen. It wouldn't surprise me if this brings a tear to his eyes when he sees it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys it has been a long time coming for someone in the family to do this project for my uncle like this. Makes me feel as proud as me doing the pens for the soldiers he is going to love it. He got all excited when I told him that I was putting it together.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent job, Glenmore, well done.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just turned down all sounds because I thought I could hear a gentle tap, tap, tap and I now realise it's Glenmore wagging his tail with pleasure, and so he should, it's turned out as I know he had in mind. Well done my friend.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Glenmore,

Simple and elegant, I'm sure you're going to get requests for more of them......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Harry and Doug for the kind words. Harry I thought you would have missed because I wasn't there to point it out


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Glenmore,

You've done a wonderful job my friend. A <Salute> to you for a wonderful job and a <salute> to your uncle for his service.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry I thought you would have missed because I wasn't there to point it out "

How could you think that, wherever I see the word Glenmore, I click on it to make sure that I'm not missing anything!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> "Harry I thought you would have missed because I wasn't there to point it out "
> 
> How could you think that, wherever I see the word Glenmore, I click on it to make sure that I'm not missing anything!


Thanks Harry just checking  Had to get a jab in some where on ya.  

Thanks Ken I do appreciate all the kind words can't wait to present this to him.


----------

